# Will my baby scratching her face leave scars?



## SophieBerg

A couple of days ago I noticed my three week old daughter had red scratches all over the sides of her face. After that we clipped her nails but one scratch is still visible, though it is less red. In the light it appears to be white and if I move my knuckle over the scratch I feel it is slightly elevated. So I am worried it will leave a permanent scar. How can I tell? 

There wasn't any blood or anything and it didn't seem like it was a deep scratch but does there need to be blood for it to become a scar? Should I put some ointment on it or should I just leave it alone? 

I am worried because I don't want her to have scars in the face. Has anyone's baby ever scratched his or her face that hard that it left a permanent scar?


----------



## Akinesia

I really doubt it would leave a scar. My LO scratches his face all the time in his sleep and has given himself a few nasty ones. None have ever scarred.


----------



## babyjan

No it won't, my LO has giving himself some nasty scratches and they always seem to heal pretty quickly x


----------



## NellyLou

Not likely! My lo scratched herself so much when she was tiny, and no scars so far :)


----------



## armywife11

I can't tell you how many times my lo has gotten herself and all of the marks are gone now.


----------



## Samiam03

Nope. My LO scratches herself (and me) daily...the scars are always gone within 3 days.


----------



## Casey3

Our LO gave himself some wonderful scratches and none left scars.. They were usually healed in a few days!


----------



## dizz

We had one really deep one she'd managed to do (the day after I'd cut her nails as well) that seems to have left a slight scar - but it was a really deep, about 1mm wide job that she'd really done a spectacular effort on. It's very very faint, and may still fade more given time - but it was a couple of months ago she did it now.


----------



## Bevziibubble

My LO used to scratch herself lots and sometimes bled but she never left any scars from it


----------



## Lola90

Ethan has been a terrible face scratcher right from when he was born. Red marks every day! And he has always managed to get scratch mitts off but he hasn't got any scars so don't worry xx


----------



## c1403

My LO is always scratching herself, I cut her nails weekly and they grow soooo fast. She does sometimes get some nasty ones but they heal quickly.
We tried using scratch mits but they dont last 5 mins with our LO.

x


----------



## Shadowcat

My 11 year old still has a scar on his face from scratching himself when he was just one day old. It's not common, but I'd be as proactive as possible by clipping your LO's nails and wearing scratch mitts.


----------

